# piscine et accueil des enfants



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

bonjour,

j'ai une petite question.
ai-je le droit d'interdire une partie de à mon jardin aux enfants accueillis?

j'ai un piscine enterrée à l'arrière de mon jardin, fermé par un rideau rigide conforme au norme de sécurité de la loi, la Pmi m'oblige de mettre un grillage rigide fermé par un  portillon, en plus de mon rideau, autour de la piscine.

c'est pour cela que je souhaite clôturer par un grillage ou portail en bois l'accès qui donne à mon jardin derrière ma maison. sachant que les enfants ont quand même un jardin devant la maison pour jouer.

suis-je dans mes droits?



merci de vos réponses.


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 
en effet la piscine doit être inaccessible par les enfants et pour cela , il faut cloturer, et mettre un portillon qui doit se refermer automatiquement.


----------



## Valérieg (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , moi même une piscine avec une bâche à barre conforme à la sécurité et validé par la PMI. Elles font vraiment ceux qu’elles veulent, décidé des lois 😡😡😡. Pour répondre à votre question je pense que oui mais demandez ceux qu’elle veut vraiment avant d’acheter des choses qui ne vont pas la satisfaire. Bonne journée


----------



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

Merci de votre réponse...
J'ai une collègue sur le même secteur que moi, on lui demander de séparer son jardin afin d'interdire aux enfants accueillis l'accès à son jardin, et moi qui propose la même solution on me l'interdit 🤔🤔

Sachant que j'ai quand même le rideau de piscine... La pmi veut me retirer l'agrément si je ne fais pas ce qu'elle demande..

Je peux faire un dossier pour me défendre ? 
tout les parents des enfants que j'accueille mon fait un courrier disant que mon logement est sécurisé pour leur enfant..


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Mon aménagement : volet roulant électrique pour la fermeture du bassin. Il.peut supporter jusqu'à 100 kg.
Partie du terrain sur laquelle est implanté le bassin non accessible aux accueillis par clôture, portillon de piscine à fermeture automatique. Caméra de surveillance du bassin avec détecteur de mouvements. c'est plus de sécurité que ce qui est préconisé mais bon. La sécurité avant tout. Je vous mets des photos en avatar. Une par une. Car elles sont toujours trop lourdes en pièce jointe. Bon le terrain est en vrac : nous refaisons la pelouse et la plage de la piscine.


----------



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

Rideau Roulant  électrique aussi j'ai pas précisé...


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Katie on vous demande quoi comme aménagement si ce n'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

C’est normal de séparer le jardin en 2 car piscine. L'année dernière un décès d’un enfant chez une AM.
Moi-même j’ai mis une séparation pour un simple petit muret ...alors une piscine ! Vous oubliez de la sécuriser et hop plus de gosses ... ils sont où ? Ils flottent ... ils sont morts ...

Alors évidemment faire ce que vous ont dit les puer


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Chantou le problème c'est que les puers ne disent pas toutes la même chose !


----------



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

On me demande de mettre un grillage rigide plus portillon en plus de mon rideau électrique.. 

Comme je ne souhaite pas faire d'autre travaux, je veux clôturer une partie de mon jardin afin que la piscine soit inaccessible aux accueillis.. 

La pmi est contre alors que certaines de mes collègues ont séparé leur jardin..


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

L’accident dans l’HERAULT s’était produit un jeudi de sept 2021, alors que l’enfant était gardé chez sa nounou. Cette dernière, entendue par les gendarmes, a raconté que *le petit garçon avait échappé à sa surveillance*. Il aurait ensuite réussi à sortir de la maison en ouvrant la baie vitrée. Résultat : il est mort

Idem en GIRONDE

Internet est rempli de ces accidents qui auraient dû être évités. *L’AM* *bien* *en* *VIE* *mais* *celui* *accueilli* *bien* *MORT* *pour* *toute* *la VIE DES PARENTS ! *

📌 Et j’irais même + loin, aucun accueil si piscine.


----------



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

Chantou, dans ce cas la les règles sont les mêmes pour tt le monde... Ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement.. 

Ma question n'est pas les accidents domestiques, mais si je peux accueillir du moment ou ma piscine n'est pas accessible aux accueillis ?


----------



## Valérieg (18 Octobre 2022)

Re bonjour, bien sûre qu’il faut une sécurité mais une bâche à barre ou rideau c’est suffisant. Donc pourquoi séparer ? Ok pour l’accident mais la piscine était ouverte non ?


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Et bien oui vous pouvez clôturer, c'est ce qu'on vous demande d'ailleurs (ou alors j'ai pas compris) mais en plus il faut un portillon sur cette clôture qui se referme automatiquement.
Les piscines sont vraiment des risques majeurs pour la sécurité des enfants, et la PMI blinde la sécurité.


----------



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

Booboo Je ne veux pas clôturer ma piscine vue qu'elle a le rideau, mais juste interdire l'accès à mon jardin derrière la maison par un grillage ou portail en bois avec serrure.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Et bien l’AM avait tout *SAUF* son *CERVEAU* car elle avait oublié puisque l’enfant EST *MORT*


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est ce que j'avais fait aussi lorsque j'avais une piscine hors sol.
Mon jardin était donc ''coupé en deux".


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

La clôture elle doit être installée à au moins un mètre de distance du bassin et l'entourer entièrement.  En clôturant une partie de votre terrain avec un dispositif mis en place à plus d'un mètre du bassin normalement c'est bon.


----------



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

Booboo OK merci...


----------



## katie (18 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 OK merci


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Octobre 2022)

Pas de piscine chez nous, même pas les petites à boudin lorsque mes enfants étaient petits. Trop peur de l'accident et trop énergivore, par les temps qui courent et le manque d'eau.
Mais je suis d'accord que l'accés doit être interdit avec tous les moyens possibles.


----------



## Valérieg (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi je n’oublie de fermer ma
Piscine . Elle ouverte que le week-end. Dimanche soir terminé. Fermée pour la semaine. Sanglée comme un fou par mon mari même moi je n’arrive pas à l’ouvrir 😂😂😂


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Cet été une enfant de 3 ans s’est noyée alors que son beau-père était présent mais s’était endormi sur le transat  ! La mère était partie juste 1/2 h pour faire quelques courses à côté.


----------

